# Other Pets > Horses >  Our New Horse - Palamino (Rescued)

## Jyson

This ol' fart has quite a bit of a sad story, we got him about 1 1/2 months ago. Originally what happened is that a guy called up a horse rescue place saying that he had two horses that he couldn't care for (Sunny and his sister). When the owner brought them in they were EXTREMELY skinny about 450 to 350 lbs under weight, sadly Sunny's sister was put down, she was apparantly too far gone. 

Right now he is about 75 lbs underweight but is finally starting to gain weight again. For awhile, he wasn't gaining weight and thanks to the vet we found out that worms were the culprit, right now he just finished he dewormer meds and is looking much better and is feeling better too.



EDIT: Almost forgot, I upload a video of him rolling on my youtube channel, feel free to check it out youtube.com/jasondiazreptiles

----------


## llovelace

He appears to be in good hands now  :Smile:

----------

_Jyson_ (05-18-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh those poor babies!  :Sad:  Thank heavens you have him, he looks really good!

----------

_Jyson_ (05-18-2009)

----------


## Jyson

Thanks yall,
I am just glad that he is finally improving. Hopefully it won't take him long to get him up to weight.

----------


## frankykeno

Awww what a lovely story.  I was laughing though over your dog checking him out then bolting off so he didn't get rolled over on LOL...too cute!

----------

_Jyson_ (05-18-2009)

----------


## Jyson

> Awww what a lovely story.  I was laughing though over your dog checking him out then bolting off so he didn't get rolled over on LOL...too cute!


lol, Yeah Heidi is a goof ball ( and is now a pregnant goof ball.) I was going to do a compilation of all three of my horses rolling but I couldn't get the videos of the other two due to some stupid computer error.

But anyways, I am really looking forward to the day Sunny is a cunky monkey...well not exactly, more like a good size (but not fat) cunky monkey.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Montessa Python

Does he have diahera? it seems like it?
And is he a QH, he almost has a walker look to him.
Just wondering.
Congrats!! and good luck w/ him.
I am glad you all took him in.

Carol

----------

_Jyson_ (05-18-2009)

----------


## Jyson

> Does he have diahera? it seems like it?
> And is he a QH, he almost has a walker look to him.
> Just wondering.
> Congrats!! and good luck w/ him.
> I am glad you all took him in.
> 
> Carol


Hey Carol,
Yeah he did, he had a pretty bad case of parasites, we gave him some medicine that the vet recommended and his poop is back to normal now.

We don't have any papers on him but we are thinking too that he has some walker in him. 

Now that he is gaining weight his attitude is changing, he is becoming more friendly and is constantly walking up to the fence to say hello when someone is outside.

----------

_Montessa Python_ (05-24-2009)

----------


## Montessa Python

Awesome!!
I am glad to know he is in the best hands he can be in!!

IF you think he is gaited.. and is broke to ride, make sure to put the saddle a bit further back then you normally would you need to free up the shoulder so if he does gait, he can.

Carol

----------

